# Great Plains Bullets



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been shooting White rifles and really like the conical bullets. I hate cleaning the White and have considered a Thompson Impact. I priced out the bullets. Powerbelts are pushing $2/bullet. (15 for $28+ tax). Sabots aren't much better. I'm not really cool with that. Conicals are far more reasonable. 

Seems like all the newer guns that are cleaned from a break apart breach are for sabots. Is there a good, easy to clean, rifle that shoots Great Plains Bullets or other conicals?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Ive shot the tc maxiball out of my omega. They are 320gr and for hunting I shoot the fpb that is 300 gr. Yes they shoot a little different,(bullet weight) but plinkin and that Im not that concerned. Saves a little money and your still out shootin. You shouldnt have a problem shootin conicals out of a newer rifle, the faster twist shouldnt be a problem. Patch and ball is a different story, slower the twist the better.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Muzz. My understanding is the faster twists are better for conicals. Whites have a faster twist than the Omega.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

A faster twist is better for sabots or conicals, what twist does the white have? The impact should be A good rifle. Im kinda partial to t/c thats all Ive every shot.


----------

